# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Kysymyksiä Helsingin metrosta

## late98

Moi

Olen tekemässä yksityistä projektia, ja tarttisin vastauksia muutamiin kysymyksiin liittyen metroon:

1.
Kuinka korkea laituri on? Ja millä korkeudella metron ovet ovat metron pyörien alaosasta? Tämän lähteen mukaan Se on 1.05m, mutta kuulostaa jotenkin matalalta

2.
Kuinka korkea ja leveä on laiturin alla oleva "turvatila"?


3.
Kuinka korkea raide on?


Kiitos vastauksista etukäteen  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

Vastaan pikaisesti, ennen kuin tietävämmät lisäävät ja täydentävät:

1. Laituri on tosiaan 1,05 metriä ylempänä kuin kiskon pinta. Sepelille matkaa on toki jonkin verran enemmän.

3. Metrossa käsittääkseni käytetään UIC60-standardikiskoa. Kisko on 172 mm korkea. Sepelikerros on toki paikoin alempana kuin ratapölkyn yläpinta kiskojen kohdalla.

----------


## MaZo

> Olen tekemässä yksityistä projektia, ja tarttisin vastauksia muutamiin kysymyksiin liittyen metroon:


Minkä sortin projektista on kyse? Jos pystyt hieman avaamaan, niin saat ehkä paremmin kohdennettuja tietoja.

----------


## late98

> Minkä sortin projektista on kyse? Jos pystyt hieman avaamaan, niin saat ehkä paremmin kohdennettuja tietoja.


Liikaa en halua paljastaa, koska on kyseessä yksityinen projekti. Mutta Unreal Engine:llä(peli moottori) tehty Helsingin metro

----------


## Markku K

> Liikaa en halua paljastaa, koska on kyseessä yksityinen projekti. Mutta Unreal Engine:llä(peli moottori) tehty Helsingin metro


Jotain tämmöttis?
http://www.michellejohnson3d.com/upl...64964_orig.png

----------


## late98

> Jotain tämmöttis?
> http://www.michellejohnson3d.com/upl...64964_orig.png


tavallaan joo, jotain tommosta mutta isompaa

----------


## MaZo

> Liikaa en halua paljastaa, koska on kyseessä yksityinen projekti. Mutta Unreal Engine:llä(peli moottori) tehty Helsingin metro


Tämä tarkkuus riittää hyvin. Voin yrittää hieman kaivella tuohon tarpeeseen sopivia mittoja.

----------


## late98

> Tämä tarkkuus riittää hyvin. Voin yrittää hieman kaivella tuohon tarpeeseen sopivia mittoja.


kiitos jos viittit  :Smile:

----------


## play2002wh

Miksi muuten metrot saavat ohittaa asemia vain 35km/h nopeudella

----------


## tlajunen

> Miksi muuten metrot saavat ohittaa asemia vain 35km/h nopeudella


Lisäkymys samaan aiheeseen: miksi vastaavasti Tukholmassa saavat ohittaa 50 km/h nopeudella?

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi muuten metrot saavat ohittaa asemia vain 35km/h nopeudella


Pysähtymättä aseman ohi menevät metrojunat saavat ohittaa aseman nopeudella 50 km/h, kuitenkin niin, että ne pystyvät pysäyttämään ilman kiskojarrua, jos lähtö-opastin näyttää seis-opastetta. Nopeusrajoitus johtuu lähtöopastimien muita lyhemmistä ohiajovaroista ja riskistä junan liikehtimiselle laiturin reunakumia vasten.

----------


## 339-DF

HKL on asettanut myös raitiovaunuille suurimman sallitun nopeuden pysäkin kohdalla. Mikä se on?

----------


## Salomaa

Kuinka on mahdollista että metroa voi ajaa ovi auki ?Näin tapahtui äskettäin Helsingin metrossa.

En ole joukkoliikennetekniikka-asiantuntija, mutta tähän mennessä olen ilman muuta olettanut että metrojuna ei voi kulkea ovi auki. Oletin myös että jos ovi aukeaa niin silloin pysähtyy myös juna. 

Vai onko tosiaan niin että Helsingin metrolla voi ajaa ovi auki ?

----------


## Jolittn

Aiheeseen liittyvässä uutisoinnissa todettiin, että ovet voi ainakin vanhimmassa junasarjassa avata, jos nopeus on alle 10 km/h. Jotkut kuljettajat tapaavat avata junan ovet ennen pysähdystä, jolloin ne avautuvat, kun nopeus on pudonnut tuon 10 km/h:n rajan alapuolelle - siis ennen kuin juna on täysin pysähtynyt laituriin. Tässä tapauksessa oli kyse pysähdyksestä asemien välillä, eli ovet eivät auenneet kesken ajon täydessä vauhdissa. 

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005242321.html

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuinka on mahdollista että metroa voi ajaa ovi auki ?Näin tapahtui äskettäin Helsingin metrossa.
> 
> En ole joukkoliikennetekniikka-asiantuntija, mutta tähän mennessä olen ilman muuta olettanut että metrojuna ei voi kulkea ovi auki. Oletin myös että jos ovi aukeaa niin silloin pysähtyy myös juna. 
> 
> Vai onko tosiaan niin että Helsingin metrolla voi ajaa ovi auki ?


Päivittäin kulkee jossain Helsingin seudulla jokin bussi joku ovi auki jonkin matkaa, matkustajat kyydissä, mutta ei siitä kirjoiteta iltapäivälehdissä.

t. Rainer

----------


## MaZo

> Kuinka on mahdollista että metroa voi ajaa ovi auki ?Näin tapahtui äskettäin Helsingin metrossa.


Näinhän ei varsinaisesti tapahtunut vaan ovet aukesivat saamansa avaussignaalin (mistä se ikinä tulikaan) perusteella niille asetettujen teknisten rajoitusten puitteissa, kun juna oli pysähtymässä. Juna ei jatkanut ajoa ennen kuin ovet oli suljettu.




> En ole joukkoliikennetekniikka-asiantuntija, mutta tähän mennessä olen ilman muuta olettanut että metrojuna ei voi kulkea ovi auki. Oletin myös että jos ovi aukeaa niin silloin pysähtyy myös juna. 
> 
> Vai onko tosiaan niin että Helsingin metrolla voi ajaa ovi auki ?


Lyhyesti: ei voi ajaa. M100 sarjan juna voi kyllä liikkua ovien ollessa auki.

M100 sarjan junissa ovet voi avata junan liikkuessa, kun nopeus on alle 10 km/h. Tätä suuremmissa nopeuksissa ovet sulkeutuvat käsittääkseni (en ole päässyt varmentamaan tätä toiminnallisuutta) itsestään. Kun ovet ovat auki, junalla ei voi ottaa vetoa (kiihdyttää). Mikäli kuljettaja siirtää ajokahvan pois jarrupuolelta, jarrut vapautuvat ja juna voi mäessä lähteä valumaan. Valumisen huomatessaan kuljettaja pysäyttää junan ja selvittää miksi se ei ota vetoa. Jos juna valuu takaperin riittävän pitkälle, juna tekee automaattisen hätäjarrutuksen.

M200 ja M300 junissa ovet saa auki vasta, kun juna on kokonaan pysähtynyt. Vastaavasti vedon ottaminen on estetty, mutta jos juna lähtee liikkeelle ovien ollessa auki ne sulkeutuvat. Liikkeelle lähteminen on kuitenkin käytännössä estetty, koska ennen riittävän vetovoiman muodostumista, jarrut pysyvät kiinni. Tämän toiminnallisuuden tarkoitus on  estää junan valuminen taaksepäin ylämäessä, mutta se myös estää tehokkaasti junan liikkumisen ovien ollessa auki.

Toki kaikki turvajärjestelmät on mahdollista ohittaa, koska tekniikka ei ole koskaan täydellisiä ja 100% varmatoimista. Vikaantunut juna pitää pystyä poistamaan linjalta vaikka turvajärjestelmä aiheettomasti estäisi junan ajamisen. Siksi mm. ohituskytkimet on sinetöity ja jokainen kuljettaja valvoo sinettejä ottaessaan junan käyttöönsä, jotta luvaton tai virheellinen käyttö voidaan havaita ja sanktioida. Luonnollisesti matkustajia ei enää kuljeteta, jos turvajärjestelmiä on jouduttu ohittamaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aiheeseen liittyvässä uutisoinnissa todettiin, että ovet voi ainakin vanhimmassa junasarjassa avata, jos nopeus on alle 10 km/h. Jotkut kuljettajat tapaavat avata junan ovet ennen pysähdystä, jolloin ne avautuvat, kun nopeus on pudonnut tuon 10 km/h:n rajan alapuolelle - siis ennen kuin juna on täysin pysähtynyt laituriin. Tässä tapauksessa oli kyse pysähdyksestä asemien välillä, eli ovet eivät auenneet kesken ajon täydessä vauhdissa.





> Näinhän ei varsinaisesti tapahtunut vaan ovet aukesivat saamansa avaussignaalin (mistä se ikinä tulikaan) perusteella niille asetettujen teknisten rajoitusten puitteissa, kun juna oli pysähtymässä. Juna ei jatkanut ajoa ennen kuin ovet oli suljettu.


Harvoin matkustan metrolla, mutta tuosta ylemmästä lainauksesta voisi päätellä, että kuljettajan on mahdollista ennakoida asemalle saapumista painamalla ovet auki jo ennen asemaa siten, että ovet avautuvat junan pysähtyessä. Tietämättä mitä tuolla tarkalleen ottaen on tapahtunut, olisiko se mahdollista, että kuljettaja on tässä tapauksessa ennakoinut saapumista, painanut ovet auki ja sitten joutunutkin yllättäen pysäyttämään junan jo ennen asemaa, jolloin ovet tietenkin ovat auenneet junan pysähdyttyä, vaikka se ei vielä asemalla ollutkaan?

----------


## MaZo

> Harvoin matkustan metrolla, mutta tuosta ylemmästä lainauksesta voisi päätellä, että kuljettajan on mahdollista ennakoida asemalle saapumista painamalla ovet auki jo ennen asemaa siten, että ovet avautuvat junan pysähtyessä. Tietämättä mitä tuolla tarkalleen ottaen on tapahtunut, olisiko se mahdollista, että kuljettaja on tässä tapauksessa ennakoinut saapumista, painanut ovet auki ja sitten joutunutkin yllättäen pysäyttämään junan jo ennen asemaa, jolloin ovet tietenkin ovat auenneet junan pysähdyttyä, vaikka se ei vielä asemalla ollutkaan?


Avauspyyntö ei jää muistiin. Jos ovia on pyydetty ajaessa auki, ne eivät aukea heti nopeusrajan alittuessa vaan kuljettajan pitää antaa avauskäsky uudestaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Harvoin matkustan metrolla, mutta tuosta ylemmästä lainauksesta voisi päätellä, että kuljettajan on mahdollista ennakoida asemalle saapumista painamalla ovet auki jo ennen asemaa siten, että ovet avautuvat junan pysähtyessä.


Pitää paikkansa, että loppumetrit laiturille saapuessa voi tulla ovet auki. Tätä sattuu silloin tällöin. En tiedä, onko kuljettajille siitä mitään ohjeistusta, mutta kuvittelisin sen saattavan tulla yllättäen jollekin oveen nojaavalle ja olla siksi ohjoistusten vastaista. Nuorempana matkustajana se oli kovin kivaa, etenkin silloin, kun kisailtiin, kuinka pitkän matkan ehdimme juosta junan seistessä asemalla, ja kun saattoi hypätä junasta sen vielä liikkuessa.

(Älköön kukaan harrasta oviin nojailua tahi kilpajuoksua laitureilla. Se ei ole järkevää!)

----------


## 339-DF

> Avauspyyntö ei jää muistiin. Jos ovia on pyydetty ajaessa auki, ne eivät aukea heti nopeusrajan alittuessa vaan kuljettajan pitää antaa avauskäsky uudestaan.


Kiitos tiedosta. Teoriani oli siis väärä, ja hyvä niin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Päivittäin kulkee jossain Helsingin seudulla jokin bussi joku ovi auki jonkin matkaa, matkustajat kyydissä, mutta ei siitä kirjoiteta iltapäivälehdissä.
> 
> t. Rainer


Näin tätä itsekin joskus sillointällöin. Yleensä siinä tilanteessa matkustajat huutavat kuljettajalle. Mutta onko nykytekniikka miten kehittynyttä tämän asian suhteen ? Mitä näkyy kuljettajan kojetaulussa silloin kun bussi liikkuu ovat auki. Kuuluuko mahdollisesti jotain äänimerkkiä ?

Joissain autoissa auki oleva ovi on merkitty kojetauluun näkyvästi punaisella.

----------


## MaZo

> Näin tätä itsekin joskus sillointällöin. Yleensä siinä tilanteessa matkustajat huutavat kuljettajalle. Mutta onko nykytekniikka miten kehittynyttä tämän asian suhteen ? Mitä näkyy kuljettajan kojetaulussa silloin kun bussi liikkuu ovat auki. Kuuluuko mahdollisesti jotain äänimerkkiä ?
> 
> Joissain autoissa auki oleva ovi on merkitty kojetauluun näkyvästi punaisella.


Bussia ajaneelta tuttavaltani olen ymmärtänyt, että busseissa on ovijarru, joka ovien ollessa auki pitää auton paikoillaan. Toisaalta se on kuulemma monessa tapauksessa ollut poistettuna käytöstä. Tästä on kuitenkin jo pari vuotta ja nykyään vaikuttaa siltä, että järjestelmä olisi toiminnassa useammin kuin ei. Ovijarrujärjestelmän turvallisuusperiaatteista tai toiminnasta vikatilanteissa (fail-safe periaate) en sitten osaakaan sanoa mitään, mutta epäilen, että hieman kevyemmin on asiaa lähestytty kuin raideliikenteessä.

----------


## APH

Onko M100-junien uuden peruskorjauskierroksen aikataulusta mitään virallista tietoa? 
Ja nokkiksen kohtalo lienee vieläkin auki.

----------


## aki

> Onko M100-junien uuden peruskorjauskierroksen aikataulusta mitään virallista tietoa? 
> Ja nokkiksen kohtalo lienee vieläkin auki.


http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/cg...m&id=2017476-7 Tekstissä mainitaan että M100 ja M200-sarjan metrojunien korjausohjelma toteutetaan vuosina 2017-2021. Nokkajunasta mainitaan ..peruskorjaus ei ole ilman välttämätöntä tarvetta kannattavaa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Hakaniemen metroaseman toiseksi alimmaisella matkustajien käytössä olevalla tasolla on framilla Helsingin metron vanha asetinlaitetaulu. Kysymykseni koskee kuvassa näkyvää Kampin pitkää kääntöä: oliko ja onko niin, että siellä on kolme rinnakkaista raidetta, kuten kuvasta näkyy? Jos näin on, tämä on täysin uutta tietoa allekirjoittaneelle.

--

----------


## MaZo

> Hakaniemen metroaseman toiseksi alimmaisella matkustajien käytössä olevalla tasolla on framilla Helsingin metron vanha asetinlaitetaulu. Kysymykseni koskee kuvassa näkyvää Kampin pitkää kääntöä: oliko ja onko niin, että siellä on kolme rinnakkaista raidetta, kuten kuvasta näkyy? Jos näin on, tämä on täysin uutta tietoa allekirjoittaneelle.


Periaatteessa on kolme rinnakkaista raidetta, mutta vain kaksi niistä on samassa tunnelissa vierekkäin alkuperäisen kääntöraiteen jäminä. Kolmas raide on uusi "paluuraide" Kampin 1 raiteelle, kun Ruoholahden raiteet katkaisivat vanhan linjauksen. Kyseisen raiteen häntä toimii nykyään suunnanvaihtopaikkana, eli periaatteessa kääntöraide on vain yksiraiteinen, mutta sinne johtaa kolme raidetta.
Ohessa kartta, johon hahmottelin nykyisten raiteiden päälle vanhan kääntöraiteen.

Tässä kuvassa näkyy tuo tunneleiden haarautumiskohta ja tässä kuvassa uuden "paluuraiteen" sillalta otettu kuva Ruoholahteen vievällä linjaraiteella olevasta junasta.

----------


## Markku K

Vielä täsmennyksenä että Kampin kääntöraiteen pohjalta on aina tullut tuo eteläisin raide Kampin 1-laituriin. Ruoholahden rakennustöiden yhteydessä tuolle raiteelle tehtiin silta, mutta muutoin rata on "alkuperäinen".

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Vielä täsmennyksenä että Kampin kääntöraiteen pohjalta on aina tullut tuo eteläisin raide Kampin 1-laituriin. Ruoholahden rakennustöiden yhteydessä tuolle raiteelle tehtiin silta, mutta muutoin rata on "alkuperäinen".


No nyt oikeastaan vasta tämän Markku K:n kuvan myötä hoksasin, miksi Kampin käännöt oli nimetty "Lyhyeksi" ja "Pitkäksi" käännöksi. Tattista.

----------


## MaZo

> Vielä täsmennyksenä että Kampin kääntöraiteen pohjalta on aina tullut tuo eteläisin raide Kampin 1-laituriin. Ruoholahden rakennustöiden yhteydessä tuolle raiteelle tehtiin silta, mutta muutoin rata on "alkuperäinen".


No hyvä, että tuli parempaa tietoa. Yritin vanhoista ratakartoista tuota tulkita, kun en paremmin tiennyt vanha kuva oli vain pituusleikkaus kaarresäteineen. Siihen on piirretty eteläiseltä raiteelta lähteväksi kaksi vaihdetta samalle puolelle vastakkaisiin suuntiin, eli kuten muilla kääntöraiteilla on ristikoineen. Lisäksi rata loppuu noin paalulukuun 47. Ratakartta oli muuten päivätty vuodelle 77, eli suunnitelma on varmaan ehtinyt sen jälkeen muuttua.

En näköjään enää pääse tuota aiempaa viestiä muokkaamaan, että saisi tarkennettua millä tiedoilla se on tehty.

----------


## Jusa

Siinä olisi Kampissa valmiina linjaraiteen alku Töölön suuntaan, mutta tuskin nykyraiteelle uutta linjaliikennettä mahtuisi!

----------


## hylje

> Siinä olisi Kampissa valmiina linjaraiteen alku Töölön suuntaan, mutta tuskin nykyraiteelle uutta linjaliikennettä mahtuisi!


Vähän kunnianhimoa nyt hei. Jos Ruoholahdesta haaroittaisi vaikka eteläiseen Helsinkiin 1-2 asemaa pitkän piston niin sinne voisi viedä puolet Espoon junista, joten puolet itä-Helsingin junista voisi vetää Töölöön. Vaikkapa asemanväli kerrallaan, ei tarvitsisi olla ihan mahdottoman iso kokonaisuus. Töölön haaran voisi rakentaa kuusivaunuisille junille.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Kaivelin vähän internetin ihmeellisiä arkistoja archive.orgin osalta etsiessäni Helsingin metron vanhoja aikatauluja ajalta ennen Vuosaaren haaran avaamista.

En muistanutkaan, että metrojen vuoroväli oli ruuhka-aikoina vain 3 minuuttia välillä RuoholahtiItäkeskusRuoholahti, kuten oheisesta screenshotista käy ilmi.

Kysymykseni on: mille raiteille aikataulussa näkyvät "i"-junat saapuivat Itäkeskuksessa ja miten ne käännettiin palaamaan takaisin keskustaan ennen Vuosaaren radan käyttöönottoa? Miten junat eivät jääneet Mellunmäen-junien jalkoihin? Oliko IK:n raide 2 (nykyisin numeroinniltaan raide 3) käytössä myös matkustajille ruuhka-aikoina?
Tämä kyseinen aikataulu löytyy tuolta:

https://web.archive.org/web/19970628...metro/100.html

Postasin tämän saman kysymyksen myös Facebookin *tähän ryhmään*, mutta ehkä Jlf sopii sittenkin paremmaksi foorumiksi kysymykselleni.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En muistanutkaan, että metrojen vuoroväli oli ruuhka-aikoina vain 3 minuuttia välillä RuoholahtiItäkeskusRuoholahti...


Minulla on kiusallinen tapa tukeutua liiaksi ulkomuistiini mutta... Näppituntumani on se, että liikenne tiheni rungolla 3 min liikenteeksi syksyllä 1996. Tähtäimessä oli Vuosaaren haaran käyttöönotto kahta vuotta myöhemmin. Junien maksimipituudeksi vakiintui sama kuin nykyinenkin eli neljä vaunua. Siltä erää kuusivaunuiset junat poistuivat noin kuudeksi vuodeksi.

En muista, että IK:n tulossa noilla i-vuoroilla olisi ollut mitään matkustajien kannalta poikkeavaa. Eli ilmeisesti pian purkamisen jälkeen junat olisivat jatkaneet pikaisesti jollekin kääntöraiteelle edeltävien aikataulukausien IK:ssa kääntyvien vuorojen tapaan, tiheärytmisestä liikenteestä huolimatta. Idea ilmeisesti oli ajaa myös "Vuosaaren liikennettä ilman Vuosaarta". Voin kyllä muistaa väärinkin. Kaimani juhanahi tai joku muu saattaa muistaa paremmin, mitä kaikkia muutoksia raiteistossa tapahtui IK:n aseman itäpuolella VS-haaran rakentamiseen liittyen, iso muutos ilman muuta oli eritason rakentaminen.

----------


## APH

Ennen Puotilaa lännestä tultaessa on vieläkin kääntöraiteen kävelyritilä kuljettajille raiteiden välissä. Tätä varmaan hyödynnettiin silloin?

----------


## citybus

Itäkeskukseen päättyvät metrot ajettiin samalle raiteelle kuin myös eteenpäin Kontulaan / aikanaan Mellunmäkeen jatkaneet.

Muistelen, että Itäkeskuksessa kääntyvä juna olisi odottanut kääntöraiteella, josta junan etuvalot olisivat näkyneet keskustan suuntaan olevalle laiturille. Tämä voi kyllä olla täysin valemuistokin, aikaahan on kulunut jo yli 20 vuotta ja oma aktiivinen metronkäyttöni jäi muuton vuoksi pitkäksi aikaa tauolle vuonna 1994.

Keskimmäistä raidetta en muista nähneeni linjaliikenteessä koskaan.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Itäkeskukseen päättyvät metrot ajettiin samalle raiteelle kuin myös eteenpäin Kontulaan / aikanaan Mellunmäkeen jatkaneet.
> 
> Muistelen, että Itäkeskuksessa kääntyvä juna olisi odottanut kääntöraiteella, josta junan etuvalot olisivat näkyneet keskustan suuntaan olevalle laiturille. Tämä voi kyllä olla täysin valemuistokin, aikaahan on kulunut jo yli 20 vuotta ja oma aktiivinen metronkäyttöni jäi muuton vuoksi pitkäksi aikaa tauolle vuonna 1994.
> 
> Keskimmäistä raidetta en muista nähneeni linjaliikenteessä koskaan.



Olen kerran ollut Vuosaaresta tulevassa metrossa, joka poikkeuksellisesti ajoi keskimmäiselle raiteelle Itäkeskuksessa. Ilmeisesti Mellunmäestä tullut juna oli sen verran myöhässä, että olisi muutoin joutunut odottamaan liikoja.

----------

